# Trasducer location



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally mounted my hummingbird 858 di. On my fishmaster here's the pics and can see the speed. I'm running it on dual beam n 200hz


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

hard to tell from that angle, but i would say you need to tilt the front up. tilt it so it looks like your side scan transducer. with the nose down they make like a eddy , with the nose up water is skimming more.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

install looks great. Are you loosing the bottom in the top photo at 32 mph? Or maybe those are fish tight to the bottom?


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yea I'm just getting a faint red line above 30mph. Though about leveling it out 1 click to drop it flat


----------

